# Fortis Frisson Unisex Limited Edition 595.11.82 SI29 - real life pics



## -JoeK- (Nov 29, 2009)

"Frisson" [free-sohn] is French for a shiver or cold chill. That was the perfect term to describe this new Fortis limited edition by Rolf Sachs.
Fotis pieces @ AZ Fine Time.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## kms7852 (Mar 31, 2012)

What a great and interesting watch!

Could you elaborate more on how to make the mineral crystal part clear?
"The fun part about the piece is that with a simple breath or small amount of moisture, the crystal clears right up exposing the dial in full. The intention was to give the wearer an opportunity to interact with the watch."

Thanks

​


----------



## davidtsee (Oct 24, 2012)

You spit on the watchface 



kms7852 said:


> What a great and interesting watch!
> 
> Could you elaborate more on how to make the mineral crystal part clear?
> "The fun part about the piece is that with a simple breath or small amount of moisture, the crystal clears right up exposing the dial in full. The intention was to give the wearer an opportunity to interact with the watch."
> ...


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Zombied not once, but TWICE.


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

I have three Fortis watches, so obviously I like them.

But the Frisson gets my vote for the dumbest watch of the year.


----------



## wolfstar001 (Jun 21, 2012)

Love the idea of being able to interact with the watch. But I am not sure about the execution. I don't know if it's just me, but I get a bit nervous when I see mist on the crystal so this watch would bug me. 

I reckon it should be a PVD case with an opaque dark grey crystal that you need rub with your thumb, not spit on it, to make it go clear. They could call it 'Storm'. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

It is definitely interesting to say the least. I like the blue lume.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Very funky.


----------



## demma (Apr 11, 2013)

Love the concept but not digging the red cycle around the date. If this was missing I would buy this piece.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanatron (Aug 12, 2013)

As a Fortis fan I appreciate the spirit of doing something particular, peculiar, something that sets Fortis in a world by itself. 
It demonstrates the brands vitality and I like the fact that the range can span from a serious and professional (in every sense) "tool watch" to colourful "art oriented" ones.


----------



## Kid_A (Mar 2, 2014)

very interesting time piece. i can imagine this must be a really impresive "icebreaker")


----------



## Kid_A (Mar 2, 2014)

extraordinary watch


----------

